# 6 Volt Batteries And Electric Tonge Jack



## DirtMover (May 31, 2008)

So I just completed the first two of what I sure will be a long list of modifications.

The first was the installation of a Barker 3500 electric tonge jack. The factory jack stripped out requiring me to remove it in order to tow the trailer home so this became an instant necessity. I must say it doesn't get much easier than installing this item.

Second mod was to remove the twelve volt battery and replace it with two 6 volt golf cart batteries in series. This took a little more work as the batteries are taller so they would not work in the same location. Ended up cutting the angle iron out and moving the whole thing towards the front of the trailer about 3" and re welding it all back in.

Next in line is a TV mount.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great job on the mods!
The electric tongue jack was one of our first mods...I can't imagine hooking up without it!
Sounds like you're off to a really good start, keep up the good work


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I did them both also. I love them both. Good job.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Ditto x3.

When I bought my OB, part of the deal was that the dealer had to install the electric tongue jack. I had one on my previous TT and wouldn't have a TT without one.

I also installed two 6v Trojan golf cart batteries. That's one of the best mods I've ever done!

Please realize that your electric tongue jack will run slower with the 6v batteries than with the 12v batteries. Small price to pay for the much longer lasting batteries.


----------



## DirtMover (May 31, 2008)

raynardo said:


> Ditto x3.
> 
> When I bought my OB, part of the deal was that the dealer had to install the electric tongue jack. I had one on my previous TT and wouldn't have a TT without one.
> 
> ...


Mine seems to run just as fast. Are you sure you have the wire off the jack hooked up properly?? If you hook it up to the wrong side you will only be putting 6 volts to the jack and then it would definately run slower.

I know this because I got in a hurry and hooked mine up this way the first time and then realized what I had done.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

DirtMover said:


> Ditto x3.
> 
> When I bought my OB, part of the deal was that the dealer had to install the electric tongue jack. I had one on my previous TT and wouldn't have a TT without one.
> 
> ...


Mine seems to run just as fast. Are you sure you have the wire off the jack hooked up properly?? If you hook it up to the wrong side you will only be putting 6 volts to the jack and then it would definately run slower.

I know this because I got in a hurry and hooked mine up this way the first time and then realized what I had done.
[/quote]
X2 if you have the jack wired to the + batt and then that battery connects to the second one, which is grounded, you should operate just as fast.


----------

